# outdoor enclosure for dermestid beetles



## Ryda85

hey guys, i started a small colony of beetles for skull cleaning. i set up a 10 gallon tank to practice on a button buck head i have. after getting them all set up i think i will feel safer with them outside. only issue is its about 30 degrees outside right now. i was wanted to build an enclosure any ideas?

so far i have though of just building a small plywood box with insulation to house the tank - maybe a thermo heat lamp

or just build a box and have the beetles right in there. maybe make it double layer with insulation in between. same deal with the thermo lamp

last idea was an old freezer with a lamp in it. would this be warm enough?


----------



## kevinsulikowski

*tank*

your going to want an old chest freezer with a ceramic heat lamp controled by a therastat so you dont cook them. it will be plenty warm enough as long as the thermatat is set to 70 to 80 deg and the bulb doesnt burn out thats why i run two bulbs one for a back up i norm have a ceramic and a red reptile bulb . my tank is up for grabs in a few weeks the wife wants them gone. pm me if you need more help. only problem i have is your going to get unwanted bugs mainly flys in the summer ive tried to keep them out but they keep getting in.


----------



## coop1212

small freezer here also


----------



## JerseyJays

i would think the freezer being air tight would stink like hell,... no?


----------



## affe22

JerseyJays said:


> i would think the freezer being air tight would stink like hell,... no?


Eh, it's not too bad.


----------



## BigDoggDarren

chest freezer out side right now - temps are in the single digits and bugs are a toasty 75+ degrees........

you will have to vent the freezer for circulation - that cuts on the smell and humidity.....

PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Buckblood

kevinsulikowski said:


> your going to want an old chest freezer with a ceramic heat lamp controled by a therastat so you dont cook them. it will be plenty warm enough as long as the thermatat is set to 70 to 80 deg and the bulb doesnt burn out thats why i run two bulbs one for a back up i norm have a ceramic and a red reptile bulb . my tank is up for grabs in a few weeks the wife wants them gone. pm me if you need more help. only problem i have is your going to get unwanted bugs mainly flys in the summer ive tried to keep them out but they keep getting in.



Tank up for grabs? I'm not to far from Chiccopee.


----------



## ac777

Looking at getting some beetles, was going to put them in the basement, but if you guys are keeping them warm outside during the winter I might do that. I have an old freezer laying out back. DO you put a seperate tank for the beetles inside the freezer?


----------



## kevinsulikowski

*tank*

would like to get someting for it i have over 200.00 into it


----------

